# لماذا يتم استخدام غاز النيتروجين ( من دون بقية الغازات) في وحدة السيطرة



## فيصل الطائي (1 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء لماذا يتم استخدام غاز النيتروجين ( من دون بقية الغازات) في وحدة السيطرة على منضومة منع الاندلاع (koomy) بهدف اغلاق و فتح ال (Hydril, pipe ram, blind ram, slip ram, etc):81:


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم غاز النيتروجين خامل ولا يشتعل ولذلك يستخدم بشكل كبير في مجالات عديدة في الصناعة مما يؤدي للحفاظ على استمرارية عمل المعدات دون مشاكل تآكل او مخاطر احتراق . اضافة الى قلة التكلفة لهذا الغاز .
والله الموفق


----------



## فيصل الطائي (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخ نبيل بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

شكررررررررا على التوضيح


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

جزااااك الله خيرا


----------

